# ohio show



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

WELL GUYS I WILL BE POSTING UP A FEW PICS FROM THE RICHFEILD SHOW IN PICS U WILL SEE HONDA27, PARTSPIG/ BOB FROM BAD L HOBBIES, BOB BEERS, TOM STUMFPH, CARL, AND A FEW OTHERS I MISSED ENJOY THE PICS .http://s722.photobucket.com/albums/ww221/honda27-01/ohio slotcar show pics/


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

Very cool. 

__________________


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

HA! Missed me!

Marty
Marysville, OH


----------



## mittens29 (Jul 25, 2010)

*pics*

ill get u next time marty lol


----------



## honda27 (Apr 17, 2008)

*pics*

ill will get u next time marty lol


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

mittens29 said:


> ill get u next time marty lol


"....And U'r "lil' Cars 2!!!!....".....
couldn't resist on that line Mom :wave:

Bubba 123 :thumbsup:


----------



## SuperFist (Aug 7, 2005)

*Partspig* 









__________________


----------

